# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Annoying terms used in the workplace

## Total Eclipse

The overuse of *paradigm* and misuse of *parameter.*

*Opportunity* as in, "it looks like meeting your transaction goal was the real opportunity last week", when what you really mean is "you didn't make your goal last week"


 :bam:  What annoys you?

----------


## kc1895

"Can you finish the report by the deadline?"
"I can try, but I'm still waiting for data from Jack and Jill and then to compile it..."
"Ok, but do we have a *commitment*?"

"So has everyone read these new procedures?"
"Yes..."
"Do we have a *commitment*?"

"You made a *commitment* to me, why did you not follow through?"

----------


## Ironman

going forward
moving forward

----------


## L

I can't share mine I work in a nursing home lol

----------


## Rawr

My last workplace always told everyone we needed to grow as a team. Grow in business. Grow with goals. Grow grow grow. 

I got sick of hearing that. I felt like saying "No thanks. I'm done with puberty & don't want to go through it again." just to be funny.  :XD:

----------


## Chantellabella

Chain of command.

If I hear that one more time, I'm going to wring somebody's neck with that chain.

----------


## Koalafan

Synergy  :Tongue:

----------


## Chantellabella

insubordination

----------


## Misssy

make the customer happy" I hate this phrase mainly because people who are happy just are and people who are grumpy old meanies are never going to be happy... and I don't want to make people happy, I just want to complete tasks.

----------


## Otherside

"Now then everyone...let's give one hundred and ten percent!" (With a big, enthusiatic smile...)

----------


## Misssy

team player.....especially in highly competitive work environments everybody is ready to stab each other in the back

----------


## Misssy

> I can't share mine I work in a nursing home lol



What??

----------


## L

> What??



They don't fit like yours

----------


## Otherside

> Team Building



Everytime I here that term...  :bat:

----------


## Ironman

latest and greatest - yeah, I work in software  :Rofl:

----------

